# Best bands for baby top knot?



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

I think Jolene’s hair might be almost long enough to get it into mini top knot (possibly pigtails or unicorn style!) I’m sure she will fight the process so would like to start sooner than later so she can handle it when it’s REALLY needed! Do any of you have suggestions for good bands to use that stay in but won’t break the hair?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I really like the mini KOKO bands from Twist Braid Snap. I'll bring some to the meet-up for Jolene. The bands are very soft and will not break her hair.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

These are what I use: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B08FX2X6JN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Heather's said:


> I really like the mini KOKO bands from Twist Braid Snap. I'll bring some to the meet-up for Jolene. The bands are very soft and will not break her hair.


That would be great thank you!!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

krandall said:


> These are what I use: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B08FX2X6JN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I think the little “no damage” clear ones are great for a puppy because they are the hardest to pull out while they’re getting used to topknots. It might depend on hair texture but I found they needed to be taken out every day or they’d start to break the hair or cause mats, even if they’re “no damage.” I’ve been using soft nylon bands lately and I can keep them in for two days without any problem, and I really love them. I usually take them out every day and comb at least his head but it’s nice to be able to skip once in a while and know he doesn’t have hair in his eyes and his hair isn’t getting damaged. But Sundance probably could have pulled out the soft ones as a puppy! I also use clips sometimes, more so when his hair was shorter between his eyes. I could do a topknot high enough that it wouldn’t tip over and then use a teeny tiny clip to grab the hair that couldn’t reach, right between the eyebrows. The clips I like best are super tiny, maybe a little over 1cm, and they’re matte so they don’t slip out as easily. They’re Flower Mini Clips and they’re available from many different sellers on Amazon.


----------



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

Does anyone use plastic bow clips?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havanese Dreams said:


> Does anyone use plastic bow clips?


I’ve tried them and was totally unable to keep them in for more than, oh,say… 3 seconds? LOL!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

JoJo is currently sporting pig tails, in part because training is too hard when we can’t see her eyes, but the two seem to work better than a topknot at the moment. I’m using the little rubber ones that say ‘no pull’ but they seem to still be hard to get out without breaking some hair (especially since she’s very wiggly). Any tips for removal?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LWalks said:


> JoJo is currently sporting pig tails, in part because training is too hard when we can’t see her eyes, but the two seem to work better than a topknot at the moment. I’m using the little rubber ones that say ‘no pull’ but they seem to still be hard to get out without breaking some hair (especially since she’s very wiggly). Any tips for removal?
> View attachment 176318



Yup! "devil's horns" work best on a lot of them! Panda wore them for a LONG time! LOL! Tiny little cuticle scissors work best for cutting out the elastic without cutting any hair. And as much of a pain as it is, if you want to prevent braking hair, (not sure if you plan to show) take them out every night.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jojo looks just precious with her little pigtails! 🥰


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I use tiny scissors. Mine are pointed and sharp so I barely slip the point under the band (pointed up and away from his head, which is also away from me since he sits on my lap for top knots ) and it cuts right through and practically unwinds itself. The best way I’ve found to take them out if I don’t have scissors nearby is to carefully unwrap it instead of sliding or rolling it off.

I love two topknots! I did them a lot but I’ve been boring lately. I think we need a new look, Jojo inspired! She looks so cute!

I used to put a tiny drop of silky hair serum or Moroccan oil on my finger and roll the clear elastic between my fingertips before using them in DD’s hair. It makes the elastic slide out easier and prevents the hair from sticking. I did it with Sundance sometimes, depending on the products I had on hand. Watery grooming sprays make it worse and some of my human hair products were too heavy.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

krandall said:


> Yup! "devil's horns" work best on a lot of them! Panda wore them for a LONG time! LOL! Tiny little cuticle scissors work best for cutting out the elastic without cutting any hair. And as much of a pain as it is, if you want to prevent braking hair, (not sure if you plan to show) take them out every night.


Good to know! We definitely don’t plan to show her but still hoping to keep her hair in good condition. She seems to like having them in because she can actually see, and no longer tries to get them out, but is still not a fan of sitting still enough for me to put them in! With consistency, Im sure she’ll get there eventually!


----------

